# ETEK 1010 15HP 48 Volt Electric Motor



## cjmssmd (Aug 19, 2020)

For sale at eBay:









ETEK 1010 15HP 48 Volt Electric Motor | eBay


Condition is Used. Bench tested and working. ETEK motor for sale - YouTube.



www.ebay.com


----------

